

Why I Like Google's Reorg and Why It's Only a Start - grellas
http://gigaom.com/2011/04/08/why-i-like-google%E2%80%99s-reorg-and-why-it%E2%80%99s-only-a-start/

======
Jabbles
Pretty much content free imo. His main point seems to be trying to tell Google
" _Don't just do search_ ", which is odd, seeing as he opens with a
description of the _7_ key areas of Google.

I think the comment by _spinchange_ sums this article up quite nicely "I think
it must be much, much easier to write articles like this about managing Google
than it is to actually manage Google.".

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2427093>

------
lehmannro
The author procures a scenario in which Google is going to collapse rather
sooner than later. The last numbers I heard from Google reported an _upwards_
trend in revenue [1] and with their recent additions like _Google +1_ [2] and
_Google Connect_ [3] I don't see them ‘ _miss the big picture_ ’. Am I missing
some serious tech scene scoop (genuine question)?

[1] <http://investor.google.com/financial/tables.html>

[2] <http://www.google.com/+1/button/>

[3]
[https://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answe...](https://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=1142745)

------
another_ali
I think google is heading the way of SUN, they now make many nice products
that add no obvious revenue streams!

What google really needs is to make products that make money and the re-
organization need to be based around that, employee compensations and
incentive should be based around how much money they make for google.

for example, unless its clear how much money the go lang will save for google,
they should kill the project and just use C++ or Haskell or whatever!

